# Playing hooky on Wednesday! Need 1 person to join!



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Weather is calm, and i haven't been out much lately. Gonna burn a sick day and go out on Wednesday if i can get a partner. Fishing out to 20+/- miles out of Freeport. Split the cost, the catch, and the clean up 50/50. Waiting on a response from my "go to" fishing buddy. If he can't go, i'll need 1 person. PM if interested.


----------

